# Bilco doors as emergency escape opening in basement



## rjc114 (Dec 6, 2012)

2009 IRC. Basement all below grade. I've read R310.1 through R310.3 a couple times and I'm still not sure if a Bilco door complies, especially with R310.1.4 (Operational constraints). I guess as long as the door is never secured with a lock it would comply. All replies welcome.


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2012)

welcom, welcome, welcome,

how did you find us???

do you mind stating what you do???

Does it meet this::::

Bars, grills, covers and screens. Bars, grills, covers,

screens or similar devices are permitted to be placed over emer-

gency escape and rescue openings, bulkhead enclosures, or

windowwells that serve such openings, provided the minimum

net clear opening size complies with Sections R310.1.1 to

R310.1.3, and such devices shall be releasable or removable

from the inside without the use of a key, tool or force greater

than that which is required for normal operation of the escape

and rescue opening.

most of the bilcos are easy to open, unless you call it special knowledge


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2012)

if it is on the internet it has to meet code!!!!!!!!!!!!

How To Install A New Bilco Door To Replace An Old Basement Entry


----------



## rjc114 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Nice links to bilco installations.


----------



## rjc114 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been on here for years. Building Code Official in Western PA. Just never had anyone want to use a Bilco for the only basement emergency escape opening.


----------



## brudgers (Dec 6, 2012)

In my opinion, it meets the spirit of the code.


----------



## steveray (Dec 6, 2012)

Probably would not comply for directly from a sleeping room but just for the general basement, yes....


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 13, 2012)

Meets the spirit until its locked from the outside


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2012)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> Meets the spirit until its locked from the outside







With a Bilco basement door lock, a simple turn of the key opens the door from the outside, providing convenient access to basement storage areas, workshops, playrooms and utility rooms. From the inside, pushing the handy release lever automatically unlocks the door. To lock the door from the inside, simply push the slide bar into position. The lock kit is designed for homeowner installation and is supplied with a template & complete instructions for quick, easy installation.

I think it is okay
​


----------

